# My Home Made Wooden Case - COMPLETED!



## Langers2k7

Finally finished my wooden computer case a couple weeks back and totally forgot to post the pictures. 

Here she is, please be nice =] Any questions just ask.


----------



## JlCollins005

looks cool, wheres the power switch, and i think it may have looked better with a window.. but thats pretty cool


----------



## ::AARON::

well you dont see that everyday.. nice work


----------



## voyagerfan99

I Like your dog! 

Nice job! Pretty interesting. I'd just worry about heat buildup.


----------



## tlarkin

Just need to get a router and put some awesome etching into it, and you will have a complete custom original piece case.


----------



## JlCollins005

could u post a pic of the back side


----------



## Kill Bill

The dog is wicket!! I think that is a bad idea. If the wood goes to hot wont it burn?


----------



## diduknowthat

nice! One thing, why's the front fan offset to the side?


----------



## G25r8cer

Def dont see that everyday! That reminds me of the logitech z-5500 wooden mod. Its def far from pro work but I give you props for doing something out of the ordinary.


----------



## just a noob

i think those drives kind of ruined the look  great work otherwise great work, maybe you could put some veneer on the front of them?


----------



## JlCollins005

or take some thin plywood and stain it, and do stealth drives, thatd be a nifty idea


----------



## 911aaron

I like it. Nice work


----------



## Vizy

Nice!


----------



## royalmarine

excellent work dude!

agree with changing the white dvd drives. make some sort of a cover for them.

other wise, its perfect!


----------



## Ramodkk

Great work man! 

Next thing you should do is maybe a side panel window but it already looks very original


----------



## dave_w

Take a look at how Lian-Li's universal stealth drive bays work. You could even order one and reverse-engineer a wooden one of your own, perhaps even be able to take the cunning little door mechanism, remove it from their aluminum paneling, and apply it to your own homemade door.

But yeah...that's pretty badass. I agree, I wouldn't use it on a high-heat PC, but for a casual little rig, it's awesome.


----------



## Langers2k7

Thanks for all the comments guys!

One of my mates suggested that I get some drives with flat faces and then use some sort of veneer to cover them in the same sort of wood.

The original plan was to have a formed door made of Plywood but in the end I decided that I wanted a flat face.

The case is remarkably quiet and in order to keep it cool, underneath the chrome fan-grill is a 22cm Akasa Fan 

So far it idles about the same temperature as the same components in their old plastic case.


----------



## reddevil6

where is the pwr button


----------



## Timo

Was thinking about a wooden case myself as well, only I'd have to have my new computer in first to start making it. Looks nice, though I would've rounded the edges of the iron plate you ripped off from someones house 

(and plated the drives with wood... Basically make everything out of wood...)

One question; could you make a picture of the behind (shieldplate / slots / etc.) for me?


----------



## Langers2k7

Hi - yeah the rear end of it is just the back of an old ATX case that I cannibalised for the MoBo plate, 5.25" drive bays and rear I/O plate. I will upload a pic when I got home - think I've already taken one.


----------



## The_Beast

Not bad 

It would look better with a window


----------



## Timo

The_Beast said:


> Not bad
> 
> It would look better with a window



That's opinion wise, I quite like the closed wooden case. Makes it look stealthy, more like something to just put in your living room for fun, how would you expect it to be a computer.

(except for the drives popping out... Which I already stated)


----------



## Kornowski

Looks awesome, dude! Nice work!


----------



## Tuffie

Ultra sweet GJ, I am now thinking about making one myself haha.

Tuffie.


----------



## lovely?

it looks like im gonna have to make one! i took my side panel in to be modded into a larger square window by a friend of my moms, and he screwed up so badly that now it needs all new paint, some BONDO, some SPOT WELDS and it needs to be bent back into its original shape!!!!!

this was the first thread i could find to rant about it, it only happened a few minutes ago, and im still fuming........


F**K

EDIT: im gonna go blow off some steam by shooting my paintball gun at my fence...


----------



## shenry

Very nice case. But the white drives kinda spoil it a little. Stealth bays, like people have said would do the trick nicely!


----------



## Langers2k7

lovely? said:


> it looks like im gonna have to make one! i took my side panel in to be modded into a larger square window by a friend of my moms, and he screwed up so badly that now it needs all new paint, some BONDO, some SPOT WELDS and it needs to be bent back into its original shape!!!!!
> 
> this was the first thread i could find to rant about it, it only happened a few minutes ago, and im still fuming........
> 
> 
> F**K
> 
> EDIT: im gonna go blow off some steam by shooting my paintball gun at my fence...




What on _earth_ did he do to it? Sounds like he's more of a ship-builder than a computer enthusiast!


----------



## Timo

Can I still have that backside picture?


----------



## lovely?

Langers2k7 said:


> What on _earth_ did he do to it? Sounds like he's more of a ship-builder than a computer enthusiast!



i knew he wasnt a computer enthusiast, but from everyone telling me, he sounded like a prodigy with metal. this is not the reality.


----------



## Langers2k7

Oh and btw, should anyone want to know the specs (just filled it up with goodies)

Then here they are...

Gigabyte GA-X48-DS5
Intel E8200
2 x Radeon 3850 Crossfire
4gb Corsair DDR2 1200mhz
500gb WD 
And to utilize it, my 32" Sony Bravia.


----------



## Timo

Sounds nice ^^

Still... I want the backside pictja!


----------



## Motoxrdude

More Pictures! Can you open it up and show pictures of the inside so i can see how it was put together better?


----------



## Shane

Motoxrdude said:


> More Pictures! Can you open it up and show pictures of the inside so i can see how it was put together better?



yeah inside pics would be great,the only thing i personaly dont like about it is that the front intake fan isnt in the middle....its more to the right side of the case.

is there a reason you done that buddy?

you done a great job though


----------



## Justin

that sure is sweet! more pics please! especially the inside!


----------



## Langers2k7

At the moment, these are the only pictures I have of my case. 
Unfortunately the case is being marked at school - it was a GCSE Design project. As soon as I get it back, I will be able to take some more pictures of the inside and post them!
EDIT - Oh and in answer to your question, the fan is placed like that because of the 22cm fan - the intake fan on the front is quite deep and would have been in the way of the huge side fan (also very deep). The case looks bigger in the pictures than it is in real life - it's actually pretty small.


----------



## Timo

Ok, I subscribed to this thread to see it ^^


----------



## Justin

Langers2k7 said:


> At the moment, these are the only pictures I have of my case.
> Unfortunately the case is being marked at school - it was a GCSE Design project. As soon as I get it back, I will be able to take some more pictures of the inside and post them!
> EDIT - Oh and in answer to your question, the fan is placed like that because of the 22cm fan - the intake fan on the front is quite deep and would have been in the way of the huge side fan (also very deep). The case looks bigger in the pictures than it is in real life - it's actually pretty small.



sweet. hope you get a good grade for that.


----------

